# Men D1 Final



## espola (Dec 10, 2017)

Now on ESPN2


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2017)

Both keepers are stalling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2017)

Both teams are direct, very direct....


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Both teams are direct, very direct....


No, they're not.  Losing play was by a defender who lost the ball trying to dribble out of the back instead of just launching a long clear.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2017)

Stanford 1-0 Indiana, early in 2nd OT, 10-yard chip-shot after defender lost control of the ball.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2017)

espola said:


> No, they're not.  Losing play was by a defender who lost the ball trying to dribble out of the back instead of just launching a long clear.


Okay...that's was one play Magoo.
A majority of play has been long balls, mostly lacking in build or connecting passes....


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay...that's was one play Magoo.
> A majority of play has been long balls, mostly lacking in build or connecting passes....


The keepers kicked long some of the time.


----------

